# Is this a Schwinn factory weld?



## Dramas (Jan 16, 2014)

Since this weld looks pretty crappy to an untrained eye, I'm thinking it is not from the factory.  Do you guys agree?  If not, how bad does it look?  I can't see any cracks or anything like that.  I also did not hear any strange noises coming from that area when riding it.  Already totally bummed!


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 16, 2014)

I think not.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 16, 2014)

*Repaired......*

that's not factory ... sorry to see the bummer ... repair can be done by a good welder ..

I am adding to my initial remarks on this weld ..... I read it was making some noise - when I read it again today you mentioned it did not make noise - If that's the case like others have said - file it down with a nice flat file - a dremel - something & blend in the area with some rattle can ... & you are good to go ...I think the repair was done by a disgruntled Huffy employee ... lol ... 

update as when she's done with some pics ... ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 16, 2014)

Even Huffman factory welds don't look that bad...
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't know, some prewar Schwinn bottom bracket welds are pretty crappy.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2014)

Totally factory!
That was a 4:00 pm Friday, before Labor day weekend 1952 weld.
The guy had been fired from Shelby Cycle Company, and went to work for Schwinn, before getting fired and re hired by Huffy.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 16, 2014)

*easy repair*

Grind or file it down and hit it with some black paint and your set.


----------



## Curtis68 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Yep, reweld*

If you look at all the other welds on the frame they are all smooth, however, that one is not.  Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 16, 2014)

I would vote no. Have never seen one that bad on a Schwinn frame...


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 16, 2014)

Dramas said:


> Since this weld looks pretty crappy to an untrained eye, I'm thinking it is not from the factory.  ...Already totally bummed!




The weld is probably fine, it just needs to be finished (ground smooth). 

Get yourself a Dremel or other grinding motor, some grinding stones, some safety glasses and a couple beverages of your choice.  Take your time, learn how to steady your hands.  Grind it down close to flush with the grinder and finish off by hand with a good file until perfectly blended in.  When finished, bask in the afterglow.  This not a problem *at all*.


----------



## Dramas (Jan 17, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> The weld is probably fine, it just needs to be finished (ground smooth).
> 
> Get yourself a Dremel or other grinding motor, some grinding stones, some safety glasses and a couple beverages of your choice.  Take your time, learn how to steady your hands.  Grind it down close to flush with the grinder and finish off by hand with a good file until perfectly blended in.  When finished, bask in the afterglow.  This not a problem *at all*.




Cool, I think I might give it a try!  After a few beverages, I will not cry too much if I screw it up.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a friend break a '49 DX in that same spot.  We figured it was from his constant power-skid braking at every stop.  He welded it and it's held up fine, but he did cut back on the skid braking.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 17, 2014)

File it down mix a little j-b and finish it off with a little sanding and paint


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2014)

*schwinn did some weird sh_t.....*

 ...........................


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 17, 2014)

If the Schwinn factory had any quality control they would have rejected that one and would have never made it out the door.
Does not look to be factory. I would use an air die grinder with a round de-burring bit and be careful to smooth it out.


----------



## Butch (Jan 18, 2014)

It actually looks like a very good weld. I don't see any pinholes or slag holes. Should be a strong weld. Like everyone else says, just dress it down flush and shoot some paint.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 21, 2014)

Early Monday morning Schwinn weld, or very late Friday afternoon. May also be an after three beer lunch weld.


----------



## skindel (Jan 21, 2014)

*weld fix*

you'll make it a lot easier if you use cutting wheel on drimmel --one of the little thin ones about the size of a quarter will take off a lot of the extra a lot faster and then switch to a grinding wheel for closer smoothing


----------

